

Sofa Is The Best Place to Code (After Bed)  - johnastuntz
http://www.gameproducer.net/2010/08/29/sofa-is-the-best-place-to-code-after-bed/

======
bond
Lately i'm finding i'm more productive while i'm in bed, awake. I just go
there with my laptop and i can code and solve problems much faster than being
in my living room.

